# Pregnant with arthritis



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

Not sure if this is the right place to post but here goes. I was lucky enough to get my bfp in September which I am over the moon about. I have psoriatic arthritis though and have had to stop all medication now I'm pregnant. The pain in my knees and back has become very bad since. I'm not complaining but wondered if anyone else is/has been in the same situation and has found anything to help. I don't want to rely on painkillers all through the pregnancy.

Thanks xxx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi little chicken

I don't know if you've seen this leaflet http://www.arthritisresearchuk.org/~/media/Files/Arthritis-information/Living-with-arthritis/2060-Pregnancy-and-arthritis.ashx there may be some tips in it to help.

It does suggest acupuncture may help.

KA xxx

/links


----------

